# Disappointed



## kweinert (Aug 11, 2017)

So I watched a video on hand cutting dovetails. And yes, I bought the guy's jig as it looked like something I could use and understand.

I also needed a saw and a marking gauge. It's a Japanese saw, came in a box that's about a foot longer than the saw. When I get the saw out of the box - it's bent. If you lay the blade so the end by the handle is flat on the table the other end is about 2" off the surface. 

https://amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSQUB4A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So, it's off to Amazon's return, a reorder, and a delay in cutting my first dovetails.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmmm, they must have sent you one of them right angle saws.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 11, 2017)

Nope, its one of them new corner saws!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 11, 2017)

At first I thought that they must have sent it out bent because the box looked OK. But when I put it back in the box for the return it's pretty obvious that the box was too large for the saw and that once piece of that brown paper only mildly crumpled was insufficient to protect it.



 

It was nice of them to point at the crumple spot, wish they could have put the saw where it wouldn't get crumpled as well :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2017)

Just buy a back saw from Badaxe told in Lacrosse WI.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow...sometimes their packaging people just do dumb stuff. Theres the example. 
Better hurry....one left!!


----------



## kweinert (Aug 15, 2017)

Packaged a bit better this time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 15, 2017)

Glad this time went a bit better for ya!


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 15, 2017)

On to the dovetails!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2017)

Start cutting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 15, 2017)

Was there an arrow on the new box?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2017)

I got one of those saws... It keeps jamming when I push on it.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I got one of those saws... It keeps jamming when I push on it.....



Yours must be a left handed saw.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 16, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Was there an arrow on the new box?



No, in fact, there was not. Guess that's why it didn't get crushed this time. The box was actually about the same width and height but it was much shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

